# Middle GA - Looking for land to Lease



## ssilence (Jan 12, 2015)

I have about 5 guys looking to lease about 300 acres in the Middle Georgia area. We are all wanting to introduce our sons and daughters to hunting. We don't drink or carry on, so all would be quite on the property. Would like to find something in one of the following counties (Peach, Crawford, Macon, or Houston). Please reply to this thread or send me a PM if you you have anything available. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ssilence (Jan 14, 2015)

ttt


----------



## ssilence (Jan 15, 2015)

bump it up


----------



## ssilence (Jan 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## ssilence (Mar 10, 2015)

back to the top....still looking


----------



## gtjackson (May 5, 2015)

Club in Houston County, just outside of Warner Robins: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=840741


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 26, 2015)

I have a club in taylor county and we ebb are looking for a few members


----------

